# infinity J30



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

any one know much about a 1994 J30???.....i did a tune up on mine and now it runs wierd....and it idels like its about to die.....any 1 know what could be the problem????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This is a Cosmetics and Car Care forum. EX : Paint and interior care.


Please look at the section you are posting in before you post.


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

opps


----------

